# To spritz...or not to spritz...that......



## insight (Apr 27, 2010)

...is my question. 

I _do_ know that spritzing (ribs in particular) with a sugar based conconction will aid in barking up your creation, but will spritzing _*really *_affect the internal mositure content of your meat ....if you are using an MES? (with a filled water pan)


----------



## ronp (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't think so.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't think that it helps the internal moisture of the meat but it does had a different flavor profile to the bark which is what most people are going for IMO.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 27, 2010)

I used to spritz, but now I really don't bother much. If I happen to have a spray handy and am doing ribs or a butt I will spray maybe once every 2 or 3 hrs. but if not it doesn't really make or break the BBQ.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 27, 2010)

+1, 

I prefer to leave the smoker closed up & doing its work as long as I can( I try to see how many hours I can go without opening it actually),  if I am opening it to put something on or take something off I use a tart wash, but only well into the smoke, after the bark has started to set up.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 27, 2010)

+2 for me. I use to spritz my ribs every 45 minutes or so but now that I am using my UDS every time I open the lid more oxygen gets in there and raises the temps so I try to keep it closed. I will spray it every once in a while if I am opening it to add meat or something so I still spray but just not as much and some times not at all. I really like foiling with brown sugar, honey and butter instead of adding spray to the foil.


----------



## insight (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks again, gents. You are all AWESOME!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm not really sure if spirtzing helps with the moisture of the overal meat but I spirtzs about every hour after the 2nd hour. It might not do any good but I get to see the meat every now and then.


----------



## insight (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey 3011. you have separation anxiety with the meat?


----------



## polishmeat (Apr 28, 2010)

To add, I find that if you add a little bit of veggie or olive oil to the spritz/mop, it keeps the rib surface moist the whole smoke and yields a bit different result., with only 1 or 2 applications, which I usually start after the first hour or so.  I mix the oil with worchestishire sauce and OJ 
 just need to mix it vigorously before use, so it distributes evenly.

And sometimes, I just go dry if I am lazy.


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 28, 2010)

I think that this is right.  Personally I do spritz my smokes.  Also keeps the outside a little moister.


----------



## wingman (Apr 28, 2010)

I too spritz my ribs and butts (early on) but found for chicken breasts with skin off, mopping them with Zesty Itallian dressing works best for keeping the outside from drying out.


----------



## Millberry (Nov 13, 2020)

rbranstner said:


> +2 for me. I use to spritz my ribs every 45 minutes or so but now that I am using my UDS every time I open the lid more oxygen gets in there and raises the temps so I try to keep it closed. I will spray it every once in a while if I am opening it to add meat or something so I still spray but just not as much and some times not at all. I really like foiling with brown sugar, honey and butter instead of adding spray to the foil.


would love that recipe--- plus---when to foil the ribs (beef or pork)


----------

